# The Wii Homebrew Club



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 30, 2008)

A club dedicated to Wii homebrew! The only real rule:

No warez.

Discussion: What's your favorite app? I like GameCube Saver the best. It's extremely useful to be able to back up GCN saves.


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 31, 2008)

I used to be slightly interested in Wii homebrew...

...My Wii crashes after playing a game for twenty minutes, so there's nothing I can really do with, nor is it worth playing.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm mildly interested, but I haven't done anything yet. And, what is gamecube saver?


----------



## XS-Nitrogen (Aug 1, 2008)

I think that's the program to copy GC saves to the front SD card, is it not? I like that program too. If only I'd had it before I went out and bought a new couple of GC memory cards :( The Region Free program looks really cool too.  I don't know Japanese though, so it's not very useful for me, as I can't really "play" import games 'cause I can't read them.

Do emulators count as warez in this topic? I don't pirate VC games or WiiWare or anything like that, but one of my main interests in homebrew (Across all systems) is the emulation scene, but I won't get more specific then that if you consider it to be up there with warez.

One thing I really want though, and I mean really want, is for something that will enable GameCube games in Wii mode. What good is this? 

1. Modem/BBA emulation for games that used them. PSO, Mario Kart, etc. PSO from my Wii would be amazing. There was even a networked controller simulator available that would allow people to play offline multiplayer games over a network/the internet, and I'm sure people would love to see this make a comeback on the Wii.
2. Even though they aren't designed to use the extra memory and newer features, the extra GPU/CPU power could fix some framerate and loading issues in old GC games. Again, PSO comes to mind as being especially laggy in splitscreen. Maybe we could even trick GC games into using the extra memory for precaching and such? Even if a loader program swapped stuff in and out, or acted as a ramdrive (And switching between itself and the DVD drive if the Wii couldn't find what it needed in the ramdrive), that would be kind of cool. This would have to be game specific, as to know what to preload would depend on what was already loaded into RAM as well as the current status of the game (Player position, etc), but it would be really neat if somebody would bother doing this. They probably won't, but still.
3. The possibility of loading higher-resolution textures and models from the front SD card. We already can do stuff like this with N64 emulators, so it shouldn't be too big of a stretch to do it with GC games. The extra RAM and GPU horsepower would make this feasable as well.

Forgive my geekish rambling. I actually cut a lot of nonsense stuff out of there because I figured (Correctly?) that nobody would care xD So yeah. Wii homebrew is nifty. Any other non-emulator apps you suggest checking out?


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Aug 1, 2008)

Emus aren't warez, as they can be used to play homebrew. ROMs and ISOs are warez- to be honest, I don't even have a problem with emulating games that can't be bought anymore; I just don't want to be banned.

Yes, that would be AWESOME. I'd love to play Metroid Prime in Wii Mode- run a program through the USB port to detect textures/models being loaded and replace them with corresponding high-res versions...

I'd be a happy nerd. And there wouldn't be any slowdown, as the PC would to the brunt of the work, replacing the textures/models in question.


----------



## DeadAccount (Aug 6, 2008)

I'll be joining as I've started dabbling in homebrew. I thought it'd be really complicated and involve soldering of mod chips and what now but the Twilight Hack made it all so simple.

Anyone here use Ocarina?


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Aug 6, 2008)

Just found it yesterday, honestly.
I don't have an SD card or Twilight Princess, but I'm sure my friend would let me borrow his copy to get the Homebrew Channel.

I'd like to code something, but I'm out of ideas.


----------



## DeadAccount (Aug 6, 2008)

Aha, I had only found it yesterday as well. And then my SD card stopped working, so I only had a brief encounter with the wonders of homebrew.

Using Ocarina is a nightmare, it freezes TP regularly and all codes disable Midna. Opening up the word map to open the warp portals crashes the game :<


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Aug 8, 2008)

I'M A HAPPY GEEK/NERD/WHATEVER
WOOHOO

Still out of ideas though :/


----------



## surskitty (Aug 8, 2008)

Crazy Weavile said:


> to be honest, I don't even have a problem with emulating games that can't be bought anymore; I just don't want to be banned.


I don't think anyone really cares here, actually.  It's not in the rules unless I am completely blind or something and while it's probably not a good idea to be linking to roms in posts, I don't think any of the moderation team is going to care, anyway.


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 6, 2008)

I can't get Wii Home Brew it all seems really complicated
I don't have a S.D card or Zelda:Twilight Princess 
I don't want to do anything to my Wii anyway, my Wii is the best console i'm gonna get and I don't wanna risk it. I can't get a PSP or a PS3 or a 360


----------

